# Quincy DPW with blue lights?



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

I was driving throught Quincy ctr the other day and noticed a City of Quincy truck fixing a telephone pole, I noticed the truck had a blu light bar on it is that legal?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

was it bothering you?


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

Were the lights functioning?


----------



## sulldog6 (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm guessing they were from Fire Alarm.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Were the light blue or dark blue? Strobes or LED? Oscilating or stationary? Front or back of the truck?*
*It's your right as a citizen to stop and demand to see their blue light permit. If not, dial 9-11 and make a verbal complaint to the Chief right over the phone. I am sure he'll get right on it and that damned detail cop or DPW worker will be suspended forthwith. *

*Mind your f'ing business you troll and keep driving.*


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> *Were the light blue or dark blue? Strobes or LED? Oscilating or stationary? Front or back of the truck?*
> *It's your right as a citizen to stop and demand to see their blue light permit. If not, dial 9-11 and make a verbal complaint to the Chief right over the phone. I am sure he'll get right on it and that damned detail cop or DPW worker will be suspended forthwith. *
> 
> *Mind your f'ing business you troll and keep driving.*


I :heart: Housing Cop


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Christ it was only a question, it did not look like he was being a jerk. Maybe just curious.


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

Who gives a f*** what color lights the truck had. Its a town vehicle mind your own business you unregistered nosey bastard. :flipoff:


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ding . Ding . Ding


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I was driving throught Quincy ctr the other day and noticed a City of Quincy truck fixing a telephone pole, I noticed the truck had a blu light bar on it is that legal?


Since I'm the only one here that can give you a straight answer.
I've seen these guys around.

They are the POLE---EESE.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Danvers DPW has truck with blue lights. Has a police plate's but, says DPW on it. They use it to carry around the barricades and cones. Probally has the blues for the same reason down there.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You guys are harsh!

Could be a dual use vehicle.


----------



## John27 (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry to get you all riled up i was just wondering thats all Stay Safe


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

So what quincy dpw are specials? Seems pretty pointless. What are they going to do pour asphalt in pot holes and arrest the first SOB that drives over it?


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

I bet you slowed down when you saw the blues vs. amber. We had a few town vehicles that we used as well as some other town departments and had blue lights on them. We took the lenses off their lightbars after some of them started calling in eratic operators and stopping cars.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

94c said:


> Since I'm the only one here that can give you a straight answer.
> I've seen these guys around.
> 
> They are the POLE---EESE.


I think I just peed a little :L:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You there, STEP AWAY FROM THE POTHOLE!

That being said sometimes those white lights look sort of blue.



HELPMe said:


> So what quincy dpw are specials? Seems pretty pointless. What are they going to do pour asphalt in pot holes and arrest the first SOB that drives over it?


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

OutOfManyOne said:


> I bet you slowed down when you saw the blues vs. amber. We had a few town vehicles that we used as well as some other town departments and had blue lights on them. We took the lenses off their lightbars after some of them started calling in eratic operators and stopping cars.


Exactly the DPW guys are worse then the firemen. All the DPW workers in my town are drunks. Amber lights work just fine. Save the blues for those who need them. Like US!


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

HELPMe ... i dont remember the last time i saw a dean public saftey officer using the blue lights for an emergency? maybe when the skateboarders get a little out of hand i dont know


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

> All the DPW workers in my town are drunks-


 You must be from my area. Stuck at a water main break Sat night, saw one slip and fall in the hole...


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I too have seen that truck before. 
It is an older light bar. perhaps mid 1980's Jetsonic If my memory serves me correctly.
And I think it is the Quincy Department of Public Works - Department of Signs and Signals and I am sure at one point the mayor or the Police Chief thought it was a good idea for these guys to have a "surplus" lightbar so that they can park in the middle of a busy intersection and fix the Traffic Signals.

For those of you who have not been to Quincy, It is a big city and there is a lot of traffic so I think these guys are fine with having the blue lights. 
Seriously I do not see them being "whackers" or abusing their powers. 

Again I am pretty sure these guys go around busy intersections fix traffic lights and paint the Crosswalks and the like.

If I am wrong Guys from Quincy Chime in please. 
I was born and raised in Quincy and lived there till I was 21 and I am pretty sure this is the correct info.

Delta ? u wanna chime in : - D


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

DodgeRam said:


> You must be from my area. Stuck at a water main break Sat night, saw one slip and fall in the hole...


talk about skipping work and slipping into a watering hole.


----------



## dcorn18 (Nov 17, 2006)

HELPMe said:


> Exactly the DPW guys are worse then the firemen. All the DPW workers in my town are drunks. Amber lights work just fine. Save the blues for those who need them. Like US!


HELP ME...When does Dean campus officers use blue lights?? Not a party school.


----------



## snapbox (Dec 28, 2005)

94c said:


> Since I'm the only one here that can give you a straight answer.
> I've seen these guys around.
> 
> They are the POLE---EESE.


That was classic :-D


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

sounds like the DPW got some "hand me down" lights like GMACK24 said.


years ago the MDC cops got new light bars and gave the old ones to the parks department.

then a towing company got them..............


----------



## DPD77 (Feb 3, 2004)

GMACK24 said:


> I too have seen that truck before.
> It is an older light bar. perhaps mid 1980's Jetsonic If my memory serves me correctly.
> And I think it is the Quincy Department of Public Works - Department of Signs and Signals and I am sure at one point the mayor or the Police Chief thought it was a good idea for these guys to have a "surplus" lightbar so that they can park in the middle of a busy intersection and fix the Traffic Signals.
> 
> ...


Well if they're in a busy intersection then hire a *police detail for safety!*


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

They work for the PD under the signs and signals department


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

The trucks also have "Police" plates, and they are dispatched on our frequency, their call signs are Mike-1, Mike-2, Mike-3, etc. The technicians are non-sworn.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Delta, I just figured your chief came upon a novel solution regarding your cruiser fleet: have you guys ride around with the DPW...one fleet of vehicles versus two! Think of the money saved: procurement, maintenance, et cetera. Hey, get rid of the radio system, too: just use the call boxes...you've still got your call box key, haven't you? </IMG>



HousingCop said:


> * If not, dial 9-11 and make a verbal complaint to the Chief right over the phone. *


Dial 91*2*...thats the private line direct to the chief...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

dcs2244 said:


> Delta, I just figured your chief came upon a novel solution regarding your cruiser fleet: have you guys ride around with the DPW...one fleet of vehicles versus two! Think of the money saved: procurement, maintenance, et cetera.


He actually borrowed this from your museum, saying it was going to be used in a parade. It's been assigned specifically to me, I hope your guys won't mind it being repainted black & white;











dcs2244 said:


> Hey, get rid of the radio system, too: just use the call boxes...you've still got your call box key, haven't you?


I actually do, as they also fit the traffic signal boxes. There is a single call box remaining, right next to city hall. There's nothing inside it, but that can be quickly fixed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

The Quincy traffic and signal dept. used to be under the control of PD thats why the police plates and blue lights on the truck. The truck in question is a bucket truck that fixes the traffic lights, so sometimes it is out in intersections so they needs high visibility. The guys are definitely not wackers, and help out the PD when signal lights go bad.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> He actually borrowed this from your museum, saying it was going to be used in a parade. It's been assigned specifically to me, I hope your guys won't mind it being repainted black & white;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't mind at all...we also have a 1941 Ford and a Chevrolet Corvette for you as well...

I mentioned the "call box key" because when I graduated from the Cambridge Academy, everyone was issued a key...it was a "right-of-passage" that was just as important as the "badge-pinning"... 
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## lifelongtesttaker (May 2, 2005)

Hey Delta - I watched you on the QCTV in front of the Public Safety commitee. I wanted to let you know I really appreciate what you are doing for the citiziens of Quincy. We pay enough in taxes and I want my moneys worth from Mayor Fail'n. I wanted to make a few points.

* Jay Davis is a fool and anyone who uses his law firm is a bigger fool. I sat with my jaw in my lap wondering what school he went to because if my son ever wants to go to law school I will sure as hell not let him go to the school Davis went to.

The Mayors meeting boy Murphy used to work in the park dept handing out baby trees after Christmas. How does he move up so fast? Did he marry a Tobin too?

I hear it from a Goof source that the Lyin King chief was seen at Alba's last Friday night 9 sheets working on 10 sheets to the wind. I wonder if he took Hancock street home to avoid Quincy Shore Drive and the MSP. 
*Your last posting on the QPPOA was right on. 
I think I have written enough for now. I'll send an email to your account on QPPOA. Keep up the Great work. PS. I used to live in the Point ( Curtis Ave/ Nevada Rd ) I now live in Merrymount and appreciated your efforts in helping with some of the trouble areas in my old neighborhood.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

dcorn18 said:


> HELP ME...When does Dean campus officers use blue lights?? Not a party school.


Its not like i dont do traffic enforcement on campus property or respond to medical calls Why dont you get on the job before you call bull shit. Hows the MSP treating you? still trying to use that CJ degree to get on? Since your 18 and a cj major you must know all about the institution i work at. How about this until you work at the same insitution i do shut your mouth and dont talk about what you know nothing about.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

lifelongtesttaker said:


> Hey Delta - I watched you on the QCTV in front of the Public Safety commitee. I wanted to let you know I really appreciate what you are doing for the citiziens of Quincy. We pay enough in taxes and I want my moneys worth from Mayor Fail'n.


You're very welcome, it was a pleasure. If you'd like to e-mail the city councilors to register your disappointment, we'd appreciate it;

http://ci.quincy.ma.us:80/officials.asp


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Add Rockland to the list od DPW with red/blue lightbars


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

Malden has the same thing. Bucket truck with red & blue lightbar on top, body is painted in old police color scheme with words "traffic & light division" on doors and police plates.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

wo cares if they do


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

Danman said:


> wo cares if they do


Exactly!


----------

